# craftsman 536-881500



## nyc (Nov 18, 2017)

hi guys i"m hoping you could help me out . I have a 5hp 22" craftsman snow blower with a briggs and stratton engine . The carburetor is bad and i'm looking for a replacement. The problem is sears don't carry the carburetor any more (model 699103) and i cant find it anywhere. Does any one know of any other carburetor i can use? Any help is deeply appreciated. 
p.s the engine model is 9A413-0202-E1


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Is that the Briggs engine that the carb is part of the gas tank?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF nyc.

Have you considered cleaning/rebuilding the carb?

rebuild kits are inexpensive.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

https://www.partstree.com/parts/briggs-and-stratton/parts/498260/


----------



## nyc (Nov 18, 2017)

no the carb is not part of the gas tank on this motor


----------



## nyc (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks but i don't think that carb overhaul kit is for a Briggs 9A413-0202-E1


----------



## nyc (Nov 18, 2017)

I cleaned it once and it was working fine. Now it constantly cuts off while its running .I tried cleaning it again but it didn't help. Being that it has been so difficult for be to find a new carb i would definitely try an overhaul kit if i can find one.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it says its the correct kit


----------

